# Alum boat accident



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Just checking heard there's a recovery process for a man at Alum Creek from yesterday. Anyone have any news on what took place fisherman pleasure boater? just heard that there was recovery no details did say the two children were located. Someone said something about the boat broke in half I don't know if that's true or not it's trying to find out what's up and prayers to the family and anyone involved.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

i searched 'alum creek boat accident'. Nothing current popped up, but got a slew of past accidents there. Lots of people complaining about the pleasure boaters flying, being reckless and inconsiderate. Im surprised there hasnt been more at caesars.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It was on the local news this morning. Happened last night around 5pm. I believe it is a recovery effort at this point. So sad. Report said he was only 30.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

was told he fell out of boat not sure how or if moving. so boat accident probably not correct wording by me.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

watching the 11p news and they were searching by the dam.. Water looked like a washing machine. It was really whipped up. Showed a photo of the boat I believe was involved, it didnt look split. It was good size boat.. Least 19.. Guessing Typical Ski boat.. One look at that water... you best be wearing life jacket.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

The paper said the boat struck a wave and he was thrown out of the boat. I would assume they got turned sideways against the waves. Paper also said he was 29 yrs old.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

In no way is this a reflection on what’s been said so far, I know Troy’s mind is in the same place mine is right now but to everyone reading this let’s please remember above all else there is a family that is suffering today in a way many of us can’t even understand. My thoughts and prayers go out to them. We all know alum has problems and it is nothing short of tragic that we have talked about this every year for way too long. I spend hundreds of hours in a boat every year and quite a few on Erie and I will say without a doubt alum can be just as unpredictable as the big lake due to the large boat wakes coming from every direction along with the wind especially when it’s north or south. We have to think about others more, not just the ones we share the waters with but the ones we leave at home. Hoping for a quick recovery to bring closure to the family. Please be safe out there guys there are people counting on you.


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

I was there, today and they were still searching at 1:30pm. It was out in front of the beach.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep Jray said it right did not matter if fisherman or boater just a tragic lifetime change for family an friends. Be safe out there,be smart and stay prepared in an instant things change.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Wife and I were there last evening. When we came in little after 9 all the crews were gone from new galena. Very sad.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Condolences and prayers out to the family and friends of the deceased.


----------



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

Does anyone have an update on this? Did they recover the body? All of the local news channels have not updated their articles since yesterday morning. It's like it never happened. Condolences to the family. Be careful out there guys!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Haven't seen anything yet today.
Maybe they'll give an update this morning at 11.
The evening this happened Alum must have been really rough. Eleven o'clock news that night said the search was called off that evening at dark cause conditions were to dangerous to continue.


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Prayers for the family.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I asked one of the officials are we allowed to fish, she replied " Yes, Fishing is allowed during a recovery and that how 50% of the bodies are recovered. If I get a snag I swear I am cutting the line.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

When we were there last night, my wife was a little concern that may happen. I remember a few years back where the person had that happen at Hoover. Really not sure how I would react.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Just saw news blurb that body was recovered. 

Body of Pickerington man found after going overboard on Alum Creekhttps://www.10tv.com/article/body-pickerington-man-found-after-going-overboard-alum-creek


----------

